

Bridge: A faster way to integrate with APIs [video] - breck
http://bridge.nudgepad.com/video.html

======
ChristianBundy
Why did you invent a proprietary new language with no new features rather than
use JSON, arguably the de facto standard for APIs?

~~~
breck
Space is open source
([https://github.com/nudgepad/space](https://github.com/nudgepad/space)) and
MIT licensed.

JSON is great. And critical. I think it's worth it to investigate whether or
not something in such widespread use could be improved, don't you?

Are there any features or pain points you currently have with JSON or API
integrations in general?

